# bodensee bikepark



## s´Michl (5. August 2005)

hi leude, 
wisst ihr ob es in der nähe vom bodensee (egal in welche richtung^^) 
sowas wie nen bikepark oder zumindest ne strecke zum freeriden gibt? 
postet am besten alles was ihr darüber wisst und wenns auch nur ein ganz besonderer gehweg ist  
greetz Nitrous 30


----------



## pantoufle (5. August 2005)

Hi,

mir ist in der Gegend nur der Bikepark in Hindelang Allgäu bekannt 
http://www.bikepark-hindelang.de/ 

Ansonsten ist der nächste in Todtnau - aber das is dann schon 'ne Ecke weiter!

Ansonsten viel Spass am Bodensee .. am Pfänder in Bregenz gibt's paar klasse Trails, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die ein Bike in der Bahn mitnehmen. Oder der Gehrenberg bei Marktdorf soll ganz nett sein - da gibts aber keine Bahn.

P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s´Michl (6. August 2005)

vielen dank für die vielen antworten^^  
ich hab auch bisl was übers i-net noch gefunden, die alpen sind da ja auch nich weit weg von...  
so wies aussieht gibts da nen haufen skateparks aber ansonsten eher ne so der renner.
ich werd trotzdem mal mein freerider mitnehmen
greetz Nitrous 30


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. August 2005)

Nitrous 30 schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank für die vielen antworten^^
> ich hab auch bisl was übers i-net noch gefunden, die alpen sind da ja auch nich weit weg von...
> so wies aussieht gibts da nen haufen skateparks aber ansonsten eher ne so der renner.
> ich werd trotzdem mal mein freerider mitnehmen
> greetz Nitrous 30



wo bist du denn genau am bodensee ?

der pfänder bei lindau is der ideale berg zum freeriden , incl gondel


----------



## s´Michl (15. August 2005)

sooo,
ich bin wieder da und war auch aufm pfänder mit der gondel^^
(obwohl ich den eintrag auch erst nach dem urlaub gelsen hab)
aber zum freeriden hab ich net viel entdeckt nur eine 100m lange streckke waldweg und der rest alsphaltierte straße (dafür mega lange abfahrt!!)
ansonsten hab ich einen bikepark in friedrichshafen entdeckt der aber überfüllt von leuten mit stinknormalen straßenrädern ist (aber das ging schon gut ab  ) aber wer wirklich gescheit biken will muss schon wo anders hingehen bodensee is eher flachland zum rumgurken....


----------



## hitman rider (19. Dezember 2005)

jo Nitrous,

ich wohn direkt am bodensee kann dir ein paar parks sagen:

- Dirt park/4 x Strecke in Tettnang (Schäferhof)

- 4 x Strecke in Lindau

- Dirt park/4 x Strecke in Friedrichshafen

- Osiris Skatepark in Ravensburg

- Skatepark in Hard/Österreich


----------



## Stokes (21. Dezember 2005)

...ja und halt der "Niratz-Park" von Guido Tschugg unter der Autobahnbrücke bei Wangen.

Ist sogar im Winter meist gut, aber halt Trainingsrevier der Tschuggs. Also konditionell und fahr (bzw. sprung)-technisch recht heftig!


----------

